# How to successfully pull..



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

....a '88'? Was it just the Sd.Kfz 7 or Sd.Kfz 11 that pulled this piece of 'anti-social' equipment?

Having bought these two cheap as dirt, one without and one with the wheels, I was wondering if you ever saw the Sd.kfz 251 and others pull the '88', or just the aforementioned Sd.kfz 7/11....


----------

